# Removing Internet Gateway connection from Network connections



## abhinav2good

Hi All,

Recently I found out how to remove the Internet Gateway connection that gets installed while playing with the computer settings.

I tried different way but the one that worked is.
Go to add and remove programs-> Add/remove windows components-> Networking services->and uncheck Internet Gateway Device discovery and control client.

That would take care of the problem.

Reply if you find the solution useful.


----------



## iaavagent

What OS? and why does removing it help?
Thanks


----------



## abhinav2good

Windows XP is the operating syatem.

Because if you have a DSL connection at home even though it is enabled you will not be able to access the Internet unless the Internet Gateway is enabled.

If you disable Internet Gateway you loose internet access.

It kindof creates a gateway on your own computer.

Thats why removing it helps.


----------



## mrvtec

Hi, does anyone here know how remove the Internet Gateway on Windows Vista RC1??
It's really slowing down my DSL connection alot!

Thanks


----------

